# How I Keep My Bushings and Pen Parts



## jkirkb94 (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures of the drawers I use to keep my bushings and pen kits together.  I also have some drawers that just fit a 10 pack of wood that I get from my local Woodcraft store and other woods that are about 5" long.  These boxes I got at my local Lowe's.  Kirk [8D]  Sorry the pictures are not more detailed but there are little drawers on each side of the top picture that can hold the bushings. and the center larger drawers will fit about 6-7 pen kits each in their packages.


----------



## WoodChucker (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice setup Kirk, I have a Grey cabinet like your green one, but it's not deep enough to hold my pen blanks without cutting off about a half inch. Where did you get the one your using?  

R.T.


----------

